# Weight of 9.5mm steel ball in grams?



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Hi folks

Could anyone give me a weight in grams for a 9.5mm chrome steel ball in grams?

cheers

Keith


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

4 grams approx


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

keef said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Could anyone give me a weight in grams for a 9.5mm chrome steel ball in grams?
> 
> ...


well 9mm is 3.6 grams


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.. Much appreciated

Keith


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

eh? 9.5mm is 3.6g. I've weighed it myself but on this site is a weight chart... though in my experience the clay weights are way out.

http://www.melchiorm.../info_ammo.html


----------

